# Got Grr rippers??



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

After my recent kickback experience I decided to bite the bullet and buy a pair of Micro-Jig Grr rippers. They aren't cheap, but I have a renewed interest in safety items. They arrived a week ago and I've used them nearly every day since then. 

I have a collection of push sticks, both homemade and bought, and even a homemade version of the Grr ripper that I made 20 years ago. NOthing I've ever tried before is half as good as the Grr ripper. The rubber gripping surface on the bottom provides plenty of traction to push the board through without slipping. The sliding centerpiece and stabilizing foot bring new adjustability and confidence to the party. It works great on the tablesaw, but I was particularly impressed with the level of smoothness and confidence the pair gives me on the router table with a panel raising bit. With the pair, I can keep the work down, against the fence, and moving at a steady pace. 

I know this sounds like a commercial, but I promise, no one is paying me. I'm not one to get hung up on brand loyalty but this particular item simply works so good that I want to pass on my recommendation.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the review Andy . I think Harry mentioned something about that product a while back and I meant to order some


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Thanks for the review Andy . I think Harry mentioned something about that product a while back and I meant to order some


I saw Harry's post, and the reviews there helped me decide to make the investment. I should have given credit where credit is due!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DonkeyHody said:


> I saw Harry's post, and the reviews there helped me decide to make the investment. I should have given credit where credit is due!


Well I have a short attention span , so I should order some before I wish I had some .
Not sure how many versions there are though


----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

I always thought they might be gimmicky but bought one based on reviews and I use it all the time. 

- Rick M, sent via Tapatalk


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Well I have a short attention span , so I should order some before I wish I had some .
> Not sure how many versions there are though


There is a 100 version and a 200 version. The 200 has an additional plate you can put at the bottom. You can buy the plate separately and upgrade the 100 version. I have a pair of the 100's.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a couple and love them, and yes they are expensive but so are accidents.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

tvman44 said:


> I have a couple and love them, and yes they are expensive but so are accidents.




No truer words, you can't put a price on safety, I bought the 100 model to start with and then added the upgrade kit, the bridge handle and the 1/8" leg.

Looking back now I am pretty sure that for me the 1/8" leg is something that I did not neet as tthin strips are easily cut on the band which Harry pointed out. 

I just ordered another one to give away as a gift to my neighbor friend that has been so much help to me with things that I can't do because of vision limitations. 

I only have one so far, but if I need a second one I can get it later. My magnetic feather board works so well for long cuts that in my case I don't think that I will ever need one.

Way way back in time Harry was adamant about the value of the Gripper and after using one I agree with him more and more. I sort of think that when a woodworker is first born into this world that a Gripper should be attached the navel cord for the future.

Jerry


----------



## bigmuddyriver (May 29, 2011)

These look like a worthwhile thing to me but I have a saw stop and use the over the blade dust collection attachment. I don't see how they could work together and I'd hate to give up the dust collection.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Geevesmac (Jul 15, 2014)

Fantastic product. True safety item at a reasonable price.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

bigmuddyriver said:


> These look like a worthwhile thing to me but I have a saw stop and use the over the blade dust collection attachment. I don't see how they could work together and I'd hate to give up the dust collection.
> 
> Am I missing something?


I believe you are right. The gripper's usefullness would be compromised if you can't run it over the saw blade. It's still handy for the router table though.


----------



## Programer (Jan 10, 2015)

I have 2 & use them when ever i can. They work great & and could save a finger or two


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

They work great on a Jointer also.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, grrripers don't work with a blade guard or that kind of DC on a table saw. I prefer the control you get with the grippers. Pushing them over the spinning blade does take some getting used to...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

They are indeed worth the investment and one can occasionally find them on sale at wood working shows as well as at Woodcrafters.


----------



## Guitfiddle (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for this post. Checked it out further and promptly ordered a pair!


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I believe there is a DVD enclosed when you purchase your GRRper. It is well worth the time to watch. Might even have some uses you hadn't thought of.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

billyjim said:


> I believe there is a DVD enclosed when you purchase your GRRper. It is well worth the time to watch. Might even have some uses you hadn't thought of.


I bought mine used, and the video was lost--if anyone has an extra disc they'd like to part with, i'd be interested if cheap. Side note--i picked up a pair of their push blocks with the sliding heel several month ago, those work pretty well also--especially on the jointer & router table. Thanks.
earl


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A few shots showing some of the ways that I use the GRR-Ripper.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

greenacres2 said:


> I bought mine used, and the video was lost--if anyone has an extra disc they'd like to part with, i'd be interested if cheap. Side note--i picked up a pair of their push blocks with the sliding heel several month ago, those work pretty well also--especially on the jointer & router table. Thanks.
> earl


Tell 'ya what. I got 2 Dvd's with my pair of Grippers. PM me your address and I'll drop one in the mail. 
(I feel like the guy who leaves the Gideon Bibles in the hotel rooms . . . Come To Jesus! Buy a Gripper!)


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have my grr-ripper dedicated to my table saw. Microjig has another product out the grr-rip block , which is a simpler version of the grr-ripper, and at half the price. I have 3 of those at this point, 2 of them dedicated at the jointer, and the other floats between the router table and band saw. Each machine will eventually have its own dedicated grr-rip block.

The big advantage of the grr-rip block is that it has 4 gravity hooks built into it, that work when it is flat, or on its side for resawing.

I will soon add a second grr-ripper for my table saw as well.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

NiceG316 said:


> I have my grr-ripper dedicated to my table saw. Microjig has another product out the grr-rip block , which is a simpler version of the grr-ripper, and at half the price. I have 3 of those at this point, 2 of them dedicated at the jointer, and the other floats between the router table and band saw. Each machine will eventually have its own dedicated grr-rip block.
> 
> The big advantage of the grr-rip block is that it has 4 gravity hooks built into it, that work when it is flat, or on its side for resawing.
> 
> I will soon add a second grr-ripper for my table saw as well.


Wow! You drank the Kool-Aide didn't you?


----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

No DVD came with mine but it's not that complicated. I only use it for ripping thin stock.

- Rick M, sent via Tapatalk


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

NiceG316 said:


> I have my grr-ripper dedicated to my table saw. Microjig has another product out the grr-rip block , which is a simpler version of the grr-ripper, and at half the price. I have 3 of those at this point, 2 of them dedicated at the jointer, and the other floats between the router table and band saw. Each machine will eventually have its own dedicated grr-rip block.
> 
> The big advantage of the grr-rip block is that it has 4 gravity hooks built into it, that work when it is flat, or on its side for resawing.
> 
> I will soon add a second grr-ripper for my table saw as well.


Grr-rip Block...that's the name i couldn't think of this morning. Got 2 when Lowe's had them for under $20 each last December or so. My wife was having surgery and there's a Lowe's 5 minutes from the surgi-center--so i took advantage of the anisthetic while she was out!!
earl


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

How do they work for ripping off 1/8 thick stock?
Thanks


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It really isn't the best way to rip 1/8", better to cut it on the outside of the blade or use the band saw.


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

I got 'em for my health! Well, I have tendonitis which is way better than it was since I had to stop woodworking for a year due to it. But the PT was clear that I shouldn't overuse my hands or it would get much worse. (Also some arthritis in my thumb) One of the biggest stresses on my hands was using the jointer and also the planer. So I recently got a pair of the 200's at the woodworking show and used them to joint/plane some nice straight 2x4's for a router table I plan to make. I made a heel to help with the pushing. This would have been something I could not have done without a lot of stops due to stress on my hands. Man, I couldn't believe the difference. I just zipped through that wood like I used to. Afterwards, my hands felt fine. It may have cut down on snipe, though hard to tell. 

I love, em. Watch the videos because they really are for more than I thought.

Thanks for your post about them, Harry, that was what made me seriously consider them.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're welcome Katie, I'm always on the lookout for easier/safer/faster methods of doing things.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

harrysin said:


> You're welcome Katie, I'm always on the lookout for easier/safer/faster methods of doing things.


As we all should be and your recommendations are at the fore Harry. Thanks. A long term Gripper user.:grin:


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

I'am going to get a couple of those, had a split second of carelessness on my table saw 4 weeks ago and cut off half inch of my left thumb. I have always used push sticks but dropped the one I was using with my left had, like a dummy I did not pick it up to finish the cut. I was going to reach behind the blade and looked away for a second and there went the end of my thumb,at first I thought the wood kicked back and hit it until I looked at it. First words were da#* thats not good.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

mstrfnsh said:


> I'am going to get a couple of those, had a split second of carelessness on my table saw 4 weeks ago and cut off half inch of my left thumb. I have always used push sticks but dropped the one I was using with my left had, like a dummy I did not pick it up to finish the cut. I was going to reach behind the blade and looked away for a second and there went the end of my thumb,at first I thought the wood kicked back and hit it until I looked at it. First words were da#* thats not good.


Ouch Al :fie: 
I'm sure it happened so fast a guy didn't know what hit him . 

I forgot to order some but better get on that soon


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well would this be a good start? 

http://www.amazon.ca/Gripper-Basic-...e=UTF8&qid=1434826374&sr=8-2&keywords=Gripper


Maybe get this while I'm at it 

http://www.amazon.ca/Micro-Jig-Grr-...d_cp_60_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1TXP55VZDT0GWJQNVRAH


I'm going to clean my garage and probably find I've already bought some


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting the links, will be ordering a few this coming week. And it did happen fast on the thumb.


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

Great photos Harry of your MicroJig GRR RIPPERs. I have a few of the GRR Ripper 200's myself and a most of the other MicroJig products. All my GRR Rippers are equipped with the MicroJig Handel Bridge extension kits.
I highly recommend these Handel Bridge extension kits on both the GR-100 and GR200 models.
I do a fair bit of woodworking at a Seniors woodworking center here in my city. I approached MicroJig Company, and they made me an MicroJig Ambasador for our Senior's woodworking center and donated 4 of the GRR-Rippers to the Center.
I love MicroJig GRR-Rippers 

Larry B


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a wonderful gesture but not surprising from a company that produces such a great safety tool.


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

harrysin said:


> What a wonderful gesture but not surprising from a company that produces such a great safety tool.


Yes, I agree with you Harry. I really appreciated MicroJig's generosity in giving 4 of their GRR Rippers to our Seniors woodworking center here in my city. They also gave me 3 of their MicroJig Work Smart T-Shirts. :smile:
I'm going to purchase 4 sets of the MicroJig Handel Bridge sets and give them to our seniors woodworking center for the 4 GRR Rippers we now have.
I really appreciate your vast knowledge on working with routers which you share with everyone here on this great forum.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've never claimed to be an expert at any aspect of woodworking Larry, except possibly routing but I started young and will soon be 82 and have gained a huge amount of experience and derive great pleasure in passing this on to anyone prepared to listen to me. I am disappointed that so few members post detailed photographs showing clearly HOW each part of the project was accomplished, few members wouldn't disagree that a picture is worth a thousand words. When I first started to post "how to's, soon after becoming a member, I knew next to nothing about taking and touching-up digital photos but I wasn't too proud to ask for members help and there was no shortage of help, one knowledgeable member even turned a heap of photo-shoots into zip files for me, which was a great improvement. Later, members suggested that pdf's would be better and again there was no shortage of posts giving detailed instructions. Still later it was suggested that adding text to the photos would be a good idea and once again there was no shortage of help,I did this for a long time until members suggested that because the text was often difficult to read because of blending into the background I should make a black or white rectangle and superimpose text in a contrasting colour. Once again a steep learning curve but once again there was no shortage of help from members. I mention the above story to illustrate that this forum has members skilled in many fields and one should never be shy to ask. Talking about shy, I'm far from it and never hesitate to ask questions, if at a demonstration and you don't understand any aspect, put up you hand and ask, chances are that there are others who also don't understand the same point but are too shy to ask.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well new toy arrived . If I had a router table I'd do a review lol . Guess I'll try it on the TS


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

You won't be unhappy with it Rick, I have two of them.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick:
That package came with a DVD - you should watch all of it - great tips in there.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Vince . I won't throw it away then like I do with every other dvd lol


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Well new toy arrived . If I had a router table I'd do a review lol . Guess I'll try it on the TS


Glad to hear you got yourself a MicroJig GRR Ripper 200. Rick, you might consider getting the MicroJig Handle Bridge Accessory Kit - GRR-Ripper® System - Lee Valley Tools for your GRR Ripper. I have several GRR=Ripper 200's all equipped with these and I find the GR200's more comfortable and versatile to use. 
One of my GR200's, I have equipped with the 1/8" leg. I leave this 1/8" leg on permanently and use it for ripping 1/8" pieces of wood.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

For longer boards I use two GRR-Rippers; the black handled one has the push tail on it and is easy to identify at a glance.


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

Mike said:


> For longer boards I use two GR-Rippers; the black handled one has the push tail on it and is easy to identify at a glance.


Good photos illustrating the leap frog method of using 2 GR-Rippers for long boards at the table saw. Now Rick is going to have to get a second GRR-Ripper. There's no end to this.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stargate said:


> Good photos illustrating the leap frog method of using 2 GR-Rippers for long boards at the table saw. Now Rick is going to have to get a second GRR-Ripper. There's no end to this.


Yes Visa sent me another pre declined credit card . It comes already cut up in the envelope . Banks can be so mean :|


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Yes Visa sent me another pre declined credit card . It comes already cut up in the envelope . Banks can be so mean :|


They are just rubbing it in, just call them and tell them that you can't pay the bill, so maybe they can raise the limit, it's the American way.

Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

bigmuddyriver said:


> These look like a worthwhile thing to me but I have a saw stop and use the over the blade dust collection attachment. I don't see how they could work together and I'd hate to give up the dust collection.
> 
> Am I missing something?


That's an issue but adding other dust collection systems and this safety system add up to a real positive. Saw stop has its benefits but this is a real winner because it covers jointers and routers.


----------

